
Researchers suggest that empathy should be a factor in medical school admissions - EndXA
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-07/aoa-rse072219.php
======
m463
Interesting philosophical question - is this discrimination?

What if people trust tall doctors? could that be a factor?

